# TFD - got my order today



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Got my order today... only problem was one dead piranha... I called him right away and followed his directions but I think it had been without water for quite a while, but he offered store credit or just to credit my card back right away all I have to do is send him a piece of the tail back so he knows it was really dead... other than that everything was great. Only lost one molly in shipping but there were extras anyways, lost no zebra danios and only one otocinclus catfish but there was an extra anyways. Got some ghost shrimp from him too.. of the 80 I ordered... 32 were pregnant and are now in a seperate tank to give birth. I also got a few plants from him and they are pretty nice plants, green and healthy and no snails.

Also, as DuffmanRC will testify, this guy advertised 4" Black Guyana Piranhas and the ones I got much larger... one was right around the 6" mark and the other one was over the 6" mark and the one that didnt make it was just over 6" as well. The unidentified serra that I got was just about at 6" as well. So very pleased overall with his product and will definitely be ordering from him again.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

TFD?


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

whatsthedeal said:


> TFD?


http://www.tfdfish.com/


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

did he bag those 6" piranhas in just the poly bags?? They should have been in a container to prevent them from biting through the bags, sounds like your one fish bite the bag and lost all his water...


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

They were just in poly bags which I guess from talking to DuffmanRC when he got here isnt the right way to ship them but I am guessing this guy doesnt ship piranhas too often...

Like I said above though, he is going to credit my card for the lost fish without a prob... when I told him I lost one his reaction was... "well, guess Ill have a drink or two for the little guy tonight" So far everything else is doing well... piranhas are getting lots of exercise chasing ghost shrimp around their tank.

Thanks for posting that link Eating Machine.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Post some pics up bro! Would love to see the fish that he is selling!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pics will be posted in about an hour or so!









Just as another note.. the mollies I got are already having babies... I just caught 13 and got them in a breeder net and I am sure I missed some and I am sure I will find more later tonight and tomorrow morning.

Unided serra is also in his tank and seems to be doing ok for the day that he has had, will try to feed him some tomorrow morning, leaving him alone in the dark tonight so he can destress a little.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Pics will be posted in about an hour or so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know what kind of serra he is?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Silly - no, not sure what type exactly, when I got some pics earlier everyone said a type of rhom... here are some pics though of him and I will post some more in the ID section tomorrow when he isnt stressed and see what people say

Here are some pics of my new purchases:

Pic of my new serra.. any ideas as to type of serra, was said earlier he is a rhom, any other opinions.. I will post more pics tomorrow after hes had time to calm down a bit.









Another pic of the new serra

















New serras tank - few pieces of driftwood ($20 for all of it at LFS), and some plants from TFD... those are just temporary till I decide how I want to aquascape a tank for him









Kinda bad pic of some mollies and zebra danios I got from TFD and some of my feeder guppies I keep around for my rbps and turtles









Another pic of some mollies and danios I got from TFD... the anachris is also from TFD... just as good as the stuff at my LFS which charges $2 per clump... TFD only charges $.50 and there were 6-8 stalks in each bunch.









Overall I am pleased and will definitely be ordering from him again!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude! i just got my order from him today too! my serras came in a lil big also. the 4" and 6"inchers i bought were half an inch bigger? he also threw me in a free 3 musketteers bar, lol.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

anybody know if this guy ships to canada?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hahahaha, I got a three musketeers too... I was confused, but it tasted good since I didnt get lunch cause I was watching over all the fish I had.



thetyeman said:


> anybody know if this guy ships to canada?


Not sure, call and ask


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

that little guy looks great if you dont mind me asking "ABOUT" how much did all that coast you after shipping?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

For everything, it was $160 without shipping... that included 3 black piranhas, one unidentified serra, 30 mollies, 30 danios, 4 golf ball size black myster snails, 80 ghost shrimp, 12 bunches of anachris, 4 onion plants, 3 swords, one thing of java moss, and a few things of hornwort. Pretty good deal in my mind... especially since about 30 of the shrimp were pregnant and I now have 18 baby black mollies after only 12 hours of having the fish and many more that are still pregnant. It is a whole ton cheaper than any LFS even after shipping.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

what did the shipping cost?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Shipping was $61 and that box had to weigh 50lbs or a little more... so not that bad at all... I had to carry it up my stairs, DHL woman almost dropped it and I wasnt about to let that happen


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah that would have been wonderful fish and plants all over the sidewalk


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking when I saw her struggling to get it out of her truck and almost drop it when she closed the door... I was downstairs in an instant and was like, I can get it for you and she was happy and so was I cause it wouldnt be all over the sidewalk... all is good though


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Awsome purchase and fish, thanks for the heads up, it' always nice to have another venue for out habits.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think a pretty good venue... I should add that when I called him he knew the fish were bigger, but I guess when he sells to shops if the fish arent the right size even by half an inch he will get sh*t from them so he just marks the fish size by the smallest one he has, so a lot of times he said larger fish are actually larger that what he advertises.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i think you got a hell of a deal man after shipping and everything.....6" blacks damn







finding a deal is never a bad thing


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope, and he has three more left so you can still grab one if you want


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

If these guys ship to canada I think I'm gonna be introuble


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nvm, the 4incher he gave me is actually a 5 and a lil bigger lol

i'll post pics of mine tmw


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

does he ship to CA?
i tried calling him to ask, but he didnt pick up. T_T


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

paOol said:


> does he ship to CA?
> i tried calling him to ask, but he didnt pick up. T_T


Try calling this morning... he may have already been closed last night when you tried.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

the black i got is well over 6" and was advertised as 4" lol.


----------



## bigdog-ct (Mar 5, 2006)

ThisUniddentified Serra's iddentical twin is now in my tank too.
In addition to a black that I also bought, that was at least 6". 
Shipping to Connecticut for a total of 38 pounds of assorted fish cost me $71 bucks.

Could these uniddentified Serras be Serrasalmus macalatus????
Sure look like it....



therizman1 said:


> Silly - no, not sure what type exactly, when I got some pics earlier everyone said a type of rhom... here are some pics though of him and I will post some more in the ID section tomorrow when he isnt stressed and see what people say
> 
> Here are some pics of my new purchases:
> 
> ...


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Could be maculatus... I would guess that or a rhom... I was guessing rhom since thats what everyone said in the ID section... but I will give him a week or two to get used to his new tank and get some news pics... is yours eating anything yet??


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

its a peru rhom..(red anal fin,throat)...or some other verient.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Could be maculatus... I would guess that or a rhom... I was guessing rhom since thats what everyone said in the ID section... but I will give him a week or two to get used to his new tank and get some news pics... is yours eating anything yet??


I don't think it's a Mac. My vote is with Rhom as well.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

yea, he said these guys came from brazil. but mine looks somewhat like a vinny. itz got a huge lower jaw


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

he is a nice fish but i dont think hes a MAC. no red eye

heres a pic of my mac i didnt see any in the ID forums

hopefuly this will help you a little bit


----------



## AUDIOSLAVED (Jan 29, 2006)

its not a rhom. its an adult sanchezi ( red spilo complex)


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm planning on ordering some neon tetra from him.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Or perhaps it is a Serrasalmus irritans.

Regards,


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Piranha Prince said:


> I'm planning on ordering some neon tetra from him.


He was out of neons last week, so you might want to call and check if he has some in or see when he will be getting more in.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

How do you order from this guy?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Slim said:


> How do you order from this guy?


Just call him and tell him you want to place an order. You do need to have at least $50 in fish which can be quite a bit with some of his prices. Be ready with his stock numbers which are on his stock sheets on his website and have a credit card handy. You can see his stock at http://www.tfdfish.com

Mike


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet this guy has $100 "TEMETZI" AND AN UNID SERRA 6" FOR 35 MAUBE ILL ORDER THAT


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> sweet this guy has $100 "TEMETZI" AND AN UNID SERRA 6" FOR 35 MAUBE ILL ORDER THAT


Yeah I saw that too...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

joey said:


> sweet this guy has $100 "TEMETZI" AND AN UNID SERRA 6" FOR 35 MAUBE ILL ORDER THAT


trust me they are not ternetzi, I have been to Joes place. Out of the 4 I saw of what he called "temetzi", one was, the rest were what i belive to be true gold spilo...

Glad he changed his 'hollandi" to unidentitfied, I had no idea what those were.

just a heads up, what i have seen having been to his place personally


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> sweet this guy has $100 "TEMETZI" AND AN UNID SERRA 6" FOR 35 MAUBE ILL ORDER THAT


trust me they are not ternetzi, I have been to Joes place. Out of the 4 I saw of what he called "temetzi", one was, the rest were what i belive to be true gold spilo...

Glad he changed his 'hollandi" to unidentitfied, I had no idea what those were.

just a heads up, what i have seen having been to his place personally
[/quote]

also might want to consider shark aquarium, he has terns 6-7" listed at 69.99$ on his website


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Has anyone talked to him about possibly being a sponsor for Piranha-Fury? He could really get alot more business that way!

I say someone talk to him! Let him know!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> Has anyone talked to him about possibly being a sponsor for Piranha-Fury? He could really get alot more business that way!
> 
> I say someone talk to him! Let him know!


If someone wants to tell me what a place has to do to become a sponsor I can ask him... never hurts to ask and I have to call him anyways to get my credit and maybe order a few more fish


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I PMd Xenon and will talk to him about asking TFD.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> I PMd Xenon and will talk to him about asking TFD.


Sounds great. It would be good to get some competition here. Maybe some prices would drop a little....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

im gonna order tomorrow! i think my lfs in wisconsin orders wholesale from those guys. and i see how big the mark up really is.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

idunno, i thnk that guy joe doesn't really kno much bout fish, he juss manages the sales. i thnk he has ppl who actually work for him on packaging and pickin out the fish... i ask'd him if he had a male and female retic and he said he doesn't kno how to tell tha sex of them and usually these other ppl chose the fish and ship it out for him... just my thnkin.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> idunno, i thnk that guy joe doesn't really kno much bout fish, he juss manages the sales. i thnk he has ppl who actually work for him on packaging and pickin out the fish... i ask'd him if he had a male and female retic and he said he doesn't kno how to tell tha sex of them and usually these other ppl chose the fish and ship it out for him... just my thnkin.


I agree... but the guy who takes the money is an important part of the operation... he also said he gets easily 80-100 orders a week so I would guess he has a full time crew of people there doing everything from book keeping, to catching fish, to bagging, to doing DHL paperwork and driving to the airport for aircargo. If you think about it... 80-100 shipments a week is quite a bit especially when many shops order from him. Anyways, I would have asked if he could have just noted it on the order sheet that you want one male and one female.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i did ask, he said he'll try and get me in but cannot guarantee it. so he sent me one. a female


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

BUMP

hows that serra doing?
is it aggressive? 
finger chaser?
shy at all?

i've been looking to get a rhom from him, but dunno if i should go for the black rhom, or the unid serra. i just want one which will be less shy around me.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

paOol said:


> BUMP
> 
> hows that serra doing?
> is it aggressive?
> ...


Hes doin alright, only been two weeks as of yesterday, so just got done dosing with Melafix and getting the tank balanced out since I had to set it up 48 hours before I got him. Hes not eating much, but I know he wont starve himself to death so I am guessing he is still a little stressed from the whole being in a box and driving around in a DHL truck. So I am happy that he is still alive.

As far as aggressive... more so than when I got him, but not super aggressive. Definitely prefers it to be darker rather than lighter but trying to get him to adapt to taht.

Def not a finger chaser, at least not yet, and can be rather shy... usually if he gets spooked, he prefers to stay behind a piece of driftwood tah he has taken a liking to.

I would like to say even though he isnt the most social, he is a beautiful fish and I love his coloring. I will post some pics later tonight of him more recently, he has darkened up a lot and his eyes are awesome looking.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

awsome fish man


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

alright. keep us updated.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

if u get a rhom from him, make sure u have medications cuz it'll come in bad shape.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Heres a pic I got of him... hard to get good ones to show his color... he is darker than the pic and the colors are much brighter in real life and his tail is almost entirely black... but he looks better now than he did when I first got him.

And yes, I know the glass needs to be cleaned, I just got done hand feeding him.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

all ofhis brazilian 6" serras must be the same because i got mine a few days ago from TFD and he looks identical to yours. mine too is not taking food readily yet.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

my rhom took a whole month to finally eat.. give your sometime..


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> all ofhis brazilian 6" serras must be the same because i got mine a few days ago from TFD and he looks identical to yours. mine too is not taking food readily yet.


They are... he said he got a whole shipment of them in... he said he ordered something else, then these come in and there were fewer than he ordered so he called whomever shipped em, just said thats what they had so thats what got shipped, no clue what they were besides serras, so thats how the story goes. Apparently he has had them for a while.

On a good note, got him to eat almost half a tail of shrimp so I am excited about that... hand fed it all to him, but none the less, I am glad he is eating.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

glad to hear. so just to confirm the species, it is a red throat rhom? right?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats been the concensus so far... I think a few of us who have them should all post pics under one topic in the ID section and see what the conclusion is since they are all the same fish, but yours definitely looks a little more mature. I will get some good pics of mine this afternoon and post them in there, feel free to post yours too so we can try to get it nailed down as to what they are


----------

